

Application to manage utility bills, payment and reducing carbon footprint - sushrutbidwai
https://getitkeepit.com/

======
muxxa
Excellent idea which I had planned to eventually execute myself some time.

\- I'd be more comfortable with forwarding on emails that contain bills than
allowing you access to my login info, however you've done a good job
projecting trustworthiness

\- You don't explain what's going to happen when I answer 'no' to 'Do you have
an online account?' - are you going to setup the online account for me?

\- Under 'My Billers' I don't see a status indicator, i.e. I'd like to know if
you have already successfully logged on to that biller. At the moment I can't
tell if you couldn't logon successfully, or if it's just that there are no
bills (in fact there are bills, but it hasn't retrieved any of them
[airtricity] - I had to double check my login details - but an indicator
saying that the login details were ok would've saved me from doing that).

\- Adding a biller for the first time (in the wizard) is easier than adding
one subsequently (where info is hidden within multiple dropdowns). You should
design the wizard to also be used after you sign up.

Further development:

\- You should probably start with at least 2 countries, otherwise you might
get stuck in the (relatively small) Irish market.

\- I'd like to be able to forward on all business invoices to you and have
them categorised according to my preference e.g. hosting, transport etc.

\- Leading to: automate the process of filing and paying my VAT returns - I
would pay for this service.

~~~
sushrutbidwai
Thanks for the detailed comment. Here are answers to some of them.

1\. You can forward emails too - we process those emails and setup documents
for them. Right now that feature is very raw but we are working hard to get it
upto the mark. 2\. We do setup online account for services. Not all services
are yet setup but they would be soon enough. 3\. There are status indicators
for online services. Not sure how you missed them. Perhaps lot of work needs
to go into getting UI right.

Great suggestions for future developments, surely we will look into them.

~~~
muxxa
> 2\. We do setup online account for services

I think this is a step too far - only I should be in charge of doing this

> 3\. There are status indicators

I've just noticed a failure status indicator (for Bord Gais incidentally - the
login details are actually ok). However, previously there were 2 billers which
succeeded in their autologin (this is in the 'My Billers' section), but
neither of them had a _positive_ indication that they had succeeded. Because
one of them had not imported any bills yet, I assumed it hadn't succeeded in
the autologin.

